# المركز الالماني المصري للحام



## عاشق ومخاوي (24 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد ان استفسر عن هذا المعهد حيث انه يقيم دورات في ndt ماهي سمعة المعهد وهل انه ممتاز 
مع العلم انني من السعوديه واردت ان اجمع معلومات عنه ارجو الافاده


----------

